# Unable to upload signature picture



## Darknut (Apr 20, 2011)

Idk if this is the right forum for this, but I am trying to upload a signature picture, and it keeps saying "Unable to save picture" anyone know whats up?

I am not exceeding the maximum resolution (300 x 100) or the maximum file size (19.5kb) and i have tried resizing it, making the filesize smaller, and changing colors multiple times. My image is a .jpg (I've tried uploading it as a .png also) its resolution is 195 x 80, and it is 15kb in size. I have tried hosting the image on imageshack and using the link upload option, but that doesn't work either. I've been trying to upload it from my computer and from imageshack since 10 am this morning, and I have been retrying all day with different sizes and file types, it is now 5:30, so i don't know what the problem is lol. 

What gives?


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 20, 2011)

Prolly disabled - do we really need signature pics?


----------



## Darknut (Apr 21, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> Prolly disabled - do we really need signature pics?



We really don't need avatars either, . I guess if they are some time sensitive rarity that only a limited amount of people got by chance, then that gives me all the more reason to want one. Jesus christ they're like blood diamonds! i'll be patiently spamming upload requests until i get official word that they aren't allowed any more! lol


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 21, 2011)

I've had a few pictures fail to upload for my sig before, and they all fell within the guidelines. Guess the system is a little touchy


----------



## Xaios (Apr 21, 2011)

On one hand, I'm kinda glad we don't have too many images cluttering the board in signatures, some forums have such lax guidelines that signatures become truly obnoxious.

On the other hand, I'd like to be able to use this, which I made about 8 years ago when I still played Neocron:


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 21, 2011)

Sig pics are pretty handy if you want to pimp your band in your sig without having a link, as long as you know how to embed.

Mine have all worked in the past, but the filesize limits on it aren't quite what the message will tell you, if I remember correctly.


----------

